# Irwin Performance VIP HT Seats



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Do these seats still exist? I don't see them on the Irwin site.


----------



## Home Theater Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

Oasis Home Theatre Seating is the distributor for Irwin's home theater seating division. They are great folks to work with, and you can find them at oasishtseating.com.


----------

